# Call For Propaganda Actions Against Repression



## xjohnhakx (Aug 1, 2012)

http://en.contrainfo.espiv.net/ (A) (E)

We make a call out for ten days of propaganda actions, in as many places as possible, aiming to promote struggles which are more or less known but also entirely unknown to many people. Individuals and/or groups who wish to join in these ten days will choose the thematic and the means according to their own criteria and dynamics, for the strengthening of international and reciprocal solidarity amongst the oppressed.​We are mainly suggesting taking to the streets, painting slogans and dropping banners in solidarity with cases that we believe are important to be heard. We have done this in Athens in the past months, and you must have done it, too, in several occasions. But we need to go a step further and carry out such actions simultaneously at a European level and, hopefully, beyond. Some of us are in the UK, Germany, France, Spain, Serbia, Portugal, Greece, but also in America, therefore we can make out of a simple action something beautiful. For those that feel all alone in places where they live, it might seem harder… but all you need is a sheet, paint or spray, plus a nice location. Wherever you are, call your mates and spread the word.​From the 1st to the 10th of August, we can place banners, post posters and fliers, write slogans on the walls, or carry out any other action that will encourage the diffusion of the anarchist/libertarian discourse beyond state-language borders. So, we look forward to receiving and disseminating photographic and/or written material from comrades’ actions, wherever they might be.​In early August, we coordinate our efforts and lift our head up high against repression and the society of prisons, against the States and their borders, against the Capital and its profits. We can be many; we can be everywhere.​


----------

